# [SOLVED]Can't scp to dropbear server

## Adrien

Hi!   :Smile: 

I'm in trouble with my dropbear server which seems to refuse scp from my desktop PC:

```
Delacroix ~ # scp /etc/conf.d/net.example atreyu@heart:

atreyu@heart's password:

bash: scp: command not found

lost connection
```

I guess this is normal given the message that appears whilst emerging dropbear:

```
cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/dropbear-0.49/image//usr/bin/scp': No such file or directory
```

It seems scp disappeared from dropbear package...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Any ideas about this?   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Adrien on Mon Mar 31, 2008 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

iirc it's named dbscp and not plain scp, so you may need to create a symlink first.

----------

## Adrien

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> iirc it's named dbscp and not plain scp, so you may need to create a symlink first.

 

Unfortunately, no dbscp on my system  :Sad: 

thanks anyway!   :Smile: 

----------

## nixnut

Did you emerge it with USE="minimal" then?

----------

## Adrien

```
heart ~ # emerge -pv dropbear

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dropbear-0.49  USE="minimal multicall zlib -pam -savedconfig -static" 1,724 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,724 kB
```

I thought the multicall flag would do the trick innit'?

----------

## nixnut

```
set_options() {

   use minimal \

      && progs="dropbear dbclient dropbearkey" \

      || progs="dropbear dbclient dropbearkey dropbearconvert scp"
```

```
src_install() {

.......snip....

   # The multi install target does not install the links

   if use multicall ; then

      cd "${D}"/usr/bin

      local x

      for x in ${progs} ; do

         ln -s dropbearmulti ${x}

      done
```

So (unless I misunderstand it) with minimal in USE scp is not in progs and no symlink will be created for scp.

----------

## Adrien

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> So (unless I misunderstand it) with minimal in USE scp is not in progs and no symlink will be created for scp.

 

Thanks a LOT for the translation, this snippet of code sounds like chinese to me.

Everything's fine now!   :Very Happy: 

----------

